# Door Latch ?????????'s



## smokin-aces (Jan 28, 2013)

I am currently building a smoker on a trailer and I am looking for some latches for the doors. I have three doors and I am looking for the kind of latches that tighten more the more I turn it. I have had no luck finding these online.Maybe one of you can help, or suggest a different kind of latch to use.

Here is a picture of the latch I am looking for.













0116131533.jpg



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 28, 2013
__ 1






As you can see, the handle/latch turns into an angled slot that forces the door tighter by turning it further.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jan 28, 2013)

option 1: buy a giant wingnut and weld a rod going through the door so the wingnut will shut it tighter with every turn.

option 2: find a similar handle from an old fridge/freezer

option 3: put a nut on the end of a rod connected to the side of the door with a 90 degree bend that will fit into a slot (c-notched) all you would do is screw the nut down to tighten you could even weld small bars on the nut to help tighten

hope this helps


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 28, 2013)

Aces,

 Try a R/V service store and supply. I'm thinking you may get lucky there...


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone know what this kind of latch is called? I can't even think of a reasonable name for it. The best I have thought of is "progressively tightning latch", "spoon latch", and various other names that resulted in not finding this type of latch. I want to buy them so they will all be uniform. I am capable of making this if necessary. I just thought that surely these are readily available for a small fee. I would spend more time making this than it is worth.


----------



## roger shoaf (Jan 31, 2013)

smokin-aces said:


> I am currently building a smoker on a trailer and I am looking for some latches for the doors. I have three doors and I am looking for the kind of latches that tighten more the more I turn it. I have had no luck finding these online.Maybe one of you can help, or suggest a different kind of latch to use.
> 
> Here is a picture of the latch I am looking for.
> 
> ...


Casement window latch   See:http://www.kilianhardware.com/casfasbyphel.html


----------



## smokin-aces (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for the lead... but the casement window latches are not as big as what I am wanting. They are 1-2" long and the one in the picture is ~ 4" long. Any other ideas?


----------



## markevans11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Im building my own smoker too.  I like the latch you posted about.  Did you find what you were looking for and if so, did it work very well?  Where do I go to find them?

Thanks


----------



## smiley (Apr 4, 2014)

Not sure about your latch.  I used toggle clamp latches.  Mainly so when my tadpole gasket on my doors flattened out.  If they do,  I can adjust the latches and make the doors tighter.  This could be an option.  Picture may be a little hard to see but you should get the idea.













image.jpg



__ smiley
__ Apr 4, 2014


----------

